# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  LA DERECHA A LA IZQUIERDA Por Daniel McCarthy

## heartfelty

La Historia Conservado de la Izquierda Americano   
Senor Daniel J. Flynn es uno de las estrellas en alzas de la Derecha. Todavia menos de 40 (cuarenta anos), ello ha producido los tres libros, cada (uno) mas perpspicaz que el ultimo. Hay son los periodistas conservadores quien escriben para la audiencia de masas y los eruditos conservadores quien escriben para un estrecho uno. Pero Senor Flynn escribe para las dos: suyos libros combinan la investigacion original -- en las calles entrevistando los manifestantes de la Izquierda esta bien que en las bibliotecas peinando a traves de los archivos -- con el don estilistico y sentido comun. Una Historia Conservadora de la Izquierda Americano esta suyo mejor libro aun. 
Las historias de la Izquierda como una totalidad, como se opusieron a los volumenes se enfretando uno o otro subgenero del aspecto siniestro de la politica, han sido en las reservas escasas. El laparte, como Senor Flynn demostra, que es por que la Izquierda se prefiere olvidar su el pasado. Los liberales seculares del hoy estan avergonzados descubrir que ellos son descendieron desde los creyentes: las sectas religiosas de esperando-Apocalipsis, las pesados moderaciones de aporreando-biblia, y aun las comunistas Cristianos. La Izquierda no ha sido la progresista racial, cualquiera de los : las utopias comunidades anterior a la guerra civil Americano a menudo prohibieron los negros mientras los socialistas mas tardes se empenaron que la lucha para la iqualdad racial fue una distraccion desde la realmente importante lucha contra la libertad para comprar y vender. 
Una Izquierda que se recordo el pasado puede evita haciendo los mismos errores una y otra vez -- que puede se una cosa peligrosos. Agrdecidamente, no demasiado muchos liberales leeran Una Historia Conservadora de la Izquierda Americano. Eso quien hacen sorprendido: Senor Flynn ha escrito este libro en como justo uno espiritu como sus enemigos pueden preguntar. Esos son traidoras (Senor Alger Hiss y las Rosenbergs, por nombrar unos pocos), los asesinos, y lo buhoneros en la histora de la Izquierda Americano, aun "el cuento contiene los heroes tambien, dice Senor Flynn: Senor Eugene Debs corriendo por el presidente desde una carcel en Atlanta; Senor William Jennings Bryan sermoneando desde el punto de vista dramatico los habitantes orientales no crucificar sus compatriotas en una cruz del oro; Senor Martin Luther King Jr se librando suya vida para mejor el mundo posible." Senor Flynn sepera los amando libre, los aficionados al alcohol, algunas veces las rifriegas callejeras "La Izquierda Libertad" de los Wobblies, los Hippies, y los Yippies desde los aguafiestas y coercitivo "la Fuerza Izquierda" de los partidarios de la Prohibicion, las comunistas y otros estadistas. 
Por la fuerza o por la libertad, sin embargo, las izquierdas perseguien el mismo fin: la abolicion de la propiedad privado, el matrimonio, y religion tradicional. Hayt esta la ironia hay desde la Izquierda, las dos en sus raizes historicas y sus a menudos actitudes Puritanos, es profundamente religiosas. "La Izquierda Religiosa" esta el tema del un capitulo de Flynn. Pequeno-c comunismo vino a America temprana, con los Peregrinos de la Plymouth en las 1620s. Ellos no ejercen el comunismo por las razones teologicos -- paradojicamente suficiente los inversorororas capital de la colonia de atras en la madre patria impusieron aquella politica, pensando que lo protegieron los beneficios.   
SER CONTINUO... : todo los angeles de la forum: (Muchos gracias, senor angeles y senoritas angeles...

----------

